

Survivor: Remaking A Commodore 64 Game In HTML - nkurz
http://www.schillmania.com/content/entries/2012/survivor-c64-html-remake/

======
petitmiam
This is a great insight into the development process, without going too far
into any boring details. It's great when people take the time to write this
sort of thing up and share.

~~~
schill
Thanks; I had fun working on this.

The code is on github ( <https://github.com/scottschiller/SURVIVOR> ) for
those interested. The level editor does horrible things with data in the URL,
but it was a fun add-on.

